# Sentire nella pancia



## JamesCG

Hola a todos. A ver si me podéis ayudar con una traducción ajustada para la expresión "sentire nella pancia": 

"Come riusciamo a capire che quella persona non è affidabile? Lo sentiamo *nella pancia*_._ Usare l’intuizione è fondamentale molte volte."

Yo propongo *"tenemos la corazonada"*, pero me da la impresión de que en español hay otras expresiones mejores.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola. 

No soy un hablante nativo pero, por lo que he encontrado, tu opción debería de encajar perfectamente. También podría usarse "sensación" o "presentiemiento".

A ver si acude algún hablante nativo.


----------



## JamesCG

TheCrociato91 said:


> Hola.
> 
> No soy un hablante nativo pero, por lo que he encontrado, tu opción debería de encajar perfectamente. También podría usarse "sensación" o "presentiemiento".
> 
> A ver si acude algún hablante nativo.


Gracias por la respuesta. He pensado que mejor "tener la corazonada" que "tener la sensación" o "el presentimiento" porque "corazonada" es un concepto quizá más visceral y se podría corresponder bien con la "pancia".


----------



## TheCrociato91

JamesCG said:


> "corazonada" es un concepto quizá más visceral y se podría corresponder bien con la "pancia".


Correcto.

A la espera de otros comentarios de parte de hablantes nativos *, unas sugerencias más. ¿Qué te parece "barrunto", o bien "insinto"? Creo que van por ahí.


* Espero que esté permitido lo siguiente:
@Agró 
@Mister Draken 
@Magazine 
@Ciprianus 
@pepitoHorizonte 
@Amapolas 
y todos los que quieran participar.


----------



## JamesCG

TheCrociato91 said:


> Correcto.
> 
> A la espera de otros comentarios de parte de hablantes nativos, unas sugerencias más. ¿Qué te parece "barrunto", o bien "insinto"? Creo que van por ahí.


Pues también podrían ser, claro. Pero harían que la frase, quizá, pierdiese ese componente que yo he llamado "visceral" antes. 

Esperemos comentarios de algún nativo, sí.


----------



## Ciprianus

_Es algo visceral.
Se siente en las entrañas._

_Corazonada_ es _presentimiento_, y en este caso se trata de _instinto_, es otra cosa.


----------



## JamesCG

Ciprianus said:


> _Es algo visceral.
> Se siente en las entrañas._
> 
> _Corazonada_ es _presentimiento_, y en este caso se trata de _instinto_, es otra cosa.


Gracias por los apuntes, *Ciprianus*. 

"Visceral" no me convence porque implica una fuerte intensidad, así como "sentir en las entrañas", que a mí me transmite el sentir algo muy intensamente, no sé a ti. Pero en este contexto que señalo la clave es si ese algo es verdad o no, no con qué intensidad se siente. ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Ciprianus said:


> _Corazonada_ es _presentimiento_, y en este caso se trata de _instinto_, es otra cosa.


En esto estoy de acuerdo, no es lo mismo. Quizá debería optar simplemente por "Tenemos la intuición".


----------



## Ciprianus

Tambien se podría decir _"Es una cuestión de piel"_.
El problema es que _"sentire nella pancia"_ no parece ser una frase establecida y con un significado inequívoco.


----------



## JamesCG

Esa expresión, "cuestión de piel", yo apenas la he leído, creo que es más usada en algunas zonas de Latinoamérica, si no me equivoco. De todos modos, hace referencia a aspectos sentimentales, ¿verdad?



Ciprianus said:


> El problema es que _"sentire nella pancia"_ no parece ser una frase establecida y con un significado inequívoco.


Pues sí, y en la frase en la que necesito traducirla tiene un significado claro de intuición.


----------



## King Crimson

JamesCG said:


> "Visceral" no me convence porque implica una fuerte intensidad, así como "sentir en las entrañas", que a mí me transmite el sentir algo muy intensamente, no sé a ti. Pero en este contexto que señalo la clave es si ese algo es verdad o no, no con qué intensidad se siente. ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Para mí el significado no es exactamente equivalente, pero ciertamente más cercano a “visceral” que a “instinto” o “intuición”. Sin embargo, si buscas algo no tan fuerte como “visceral”, ¿qué te parece de “nos salen de dentro” o tal vez de una traducción más literal como “nos lo dicen las tripas”?


----------



## JamesCG

King Crimson said:


> Para mí el significado no es exactamente equivalente, pero ciertamente más cercano a “visceral” que a “instinto” o “intuición”. Sin embargo, si buscas algo no tan fuerte como “visceral”, ¿qué te parece de “nos salen de dentro” o tal vez de una traducción más literal como “nos lo dicen las tripas”?


Me gusta "nos sale de dentro", pero quizá añadiéndole antes "la certeza", u otro sustantivo. "Nos dicen las tripas" lo veo demasiado literal.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## lorenzos

Credo che sia difficile (o impossibile) tradurre correttamente, dare un senso a qualcosa di contraddittorio come:
"Lo sentiamo *nella pancia*_._ Usare l’intuizione è fondamentale molte volte."
_Sentire nella pancia_ non è _intuire._
La prima significa che in base a quanto ho già vissuto, a quanto ho già digerito, provo una istintiva, viscerale attrazione o repulsione.
L'intuizione è qualcosa che mi fa rivela qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## JamesCG

lorenzos said:


> Credo che sia difficile (o impossibile) tradurre correttamente, dare un senso a qualcosa di contraddittorio come:
> "Lo sentiamo *nella pancia*_._ Usare l’intuizione è fondamentale molte volte."
> _Sentire nella pancia_ non è _intuire._
> La prima significa che in base a quanto ho già vissuto, a quanto ho già digerito, provo una istintiva, viscerale attrazione o repulsione.
> L'intuizione è qualcosa che mi fa rivela qualcosa di nuovo.


Il tuo chiarimento come nativo mi è molto utile perché non sapevo che "sentire nella pancia" facesse riferimento a qualcosa già vissuta ed esperimentata. Sarebbe allora da rivedere. Grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

Scusami @JamesCG, che "sentire nella pancia" significhi fare riferimento a qualcosa già vissuto è una riflessione filosofica (inutile qui) che ho fatto io.
Resta il fatto che espressioni come "sentire/parlare/agire _di pancia_" fanno riferimento all'istintualità, alle viscere... non certo alle parti nobili dell'essere umano, come l'intuizione.
PD Amatrice: Pirozzi non ama discutere ma agire e parlare di pancia
https://www.formicargentina.it/news/agire-con-la-pancia-le-decisioni-irrazionali-che-ti-salvano-la-vita/
Grillo: Se siete indecisi votate di pancia, fatevi guidare dall'istinto e dite no


----------



## JamesCG

lorenzos said:


> Scusami @JamesCG, che "sentire nella pancia" significhi fare riferimento a qualcosa già vissuto è una riflessione filosofica (inutile qui) che ho fatto io.
> Resta il fatto che espressioni come "sentire/parlare/agire _di pancia_" fanno riferimento all'istintualità, alle viscere... non certo alle parti nobili dell'essere umano, come l'intuizione.
> PD Amatrice: Pirozzi non ama discutere ma agire e parlare di pancia
> https://www.formicargentina.it/news/agire-con-la-pancia-le-decisioni-irrazionali-che-ti-salvano-la-vita/
> Grillo: Se siete indecisi votate di pancia, fatevi guidare dall'istinto e dite no


Mi sembra chiaro allora che l'espressione è correlata all'istintualità, ma che non ti porta a un risultato positivo per forza.

Grazie per i link, sono veramente utili anche per i due politici che appaiono collegati alla espressione


----------



## Marco Slovakia

Hola, 
Soy Italo-peruano. En mi opinión la traducción más correcta sería “me late que”. Es sinónimo de “tener la corazonada” pero tiene una matiz más visceral...
Saludos 
Marco


----------



## JamesCG

Marco Slovakia said:


> Hola,
> Soy Italo-peruano. En mi opinión la traducción más correcta sería “me late que”. Es sinónimo de “tener la corazonada” pero tiene una matiz más visceral...
> Saludos
> Marco


Gracias por la aportación. Yo soy español y nunca había escuchado esa expresión. Cuando la consulto en la RAE, esta aclara que es propia de Venezuela. ¿También en Perú se utiliza?


----------



## Marco Slovakia

se usa muchissimo también en Peru, de repente más en el hablado que en el escrito. Recién me entero que en  España no la conocen. Como te digo el verbo “latir” me hace pensar en algo bien   intimo. 

Obvio que depende del interlocutor si comprende esta expresión


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

JamesCG said:


> Hola a todos. A ver si me podéis ayudar con una traducción ajustada para la expresión "sentire nella pancia":
> 
> "Come riusciamo a capire che quella persona non è affidabile? Lo sentiamo _*nella pelle*._ Usare l’intuizione è fondamentale molte volte."


 oppure "non è affidabile, me lo sento nella pelle." "Mi ripelle"


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> Correcto.
> 
> A la espera de otros comentarios de parte de hablantes nativos *, unas sugerencias más. *¿Qué te parece "barrunto", o bien "insinto"?* Creo que van por ahí.


No tengo la menor idea del significado ni dónde pronuncian estas palabras.
Lo siento.


----------



## TheCrociato91

pepitoHorizonte said:


> No tengo la menor idea del significado ni dónde pronuncian estas palabras.
> Lo siento.


Perdón, quise decir "instinto". En cambio, "barrunto" es tal como lo escribí.


----------

